# Pleco Owned



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Heres a little pic of my favorite pleco after a couple of my reds attacked him. He is now in a high salinity quarantine tank until he gets better.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam hope he survives


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

He don't look to good !


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

isnt that a rubberlip or a bulldog?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

He will live, plecos are strong.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice looking pelco, Even with his Herpes!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

That looks bad!









I hope this guy survives.....









It's a *Chaetostoma Thomsoni *


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that thing looks cool man , why would you risk that guy , hope he makes a full and nice recovery


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

This is getting funny! herpes


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Hope he pulls through, hes nice


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice pleco, i like the colors. how much did you pay for him? What "species" of pleco? I hope he gets better.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

love the pleco but i am not a big fan of pirahnas


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

what kinda pleco is it?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well that is the result of poor fishkeeping decisions....

.... piranhas do eat catfishes.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Innes said:


> well that is the result of poor fishkeeping decisions....
> 
> .... piranhas do eat catfishes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> what kinda pleco is it?


 I believe its a "rubber nose pleco"


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Ouch that looks like it hurt.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i have a common pleco in with my p's thats all i would risk nothing more... but he has hiding spots


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Innes said:


> I believe its a "rubber nose pleco"
> [snapback]779925[/snapback]​


Actually, it is a Chaetostoma thomsoni. I got him for free from someone who needed to get rid of their fish. He has made a full recovery and is now in a peaceful community tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Phtstrat said:


> Actually, it is a Chaetostoma thomsoni. I got him for free from someone who needed to get rid of their fish. He has made a full recovery and is now in a peaceful community tank.
> [snapback]783221[/snapback]​


lol _Chaetostoma thomsoni_ = rubber nose pleco


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Sorry, never heard of "rubber nose" pleco before. Layman terms...


----------

